# Campbell and Cohen Law Firm



## crawf307 (May 18, 2013)

I'm (U.S. citizen) planning to move with my Canadian fiancee to Toronto soon and my employer has agreed to allow me to work remotely for my U.S. branch out of the their Toronto office. I'll continue to be paid by the U.S. branch and work on U.S. work, but just reside in the Toronto space.

My work hasn't been very helpful in figuring out what visa I need and how I should go about this. 

I consulted with Campbell and Cohen to try to figure out what I need to do. 

Do you think it's worth the $2k to have them help me? Or should I continue trying to figure it out on my own?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should look at an inter-company transfer.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

crawf307 said:


> I'll continue to be paid by the U.S. branch and work on U.S. work, but just reside in the Toronto space.
> 
> My work hasn't been very helpful in figuring out what visa I need and how I should go about this.


What type of work/what is your job title?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There are 2 options:
- relocation through your current employer. 
- becoming a permanent resident through your marriage

How much time a year would you spend abroad (not in Canada)?


----------



## crawf307 (May 18, 2013)

thinkering said:


> What type of work/what is your job title?


I work in public relations and my title is Senior Account Executive, which is a mid-level position.


----------



## crawf307 (May 18, 2013)

EVHB said:


> There are 2 options:
> - relocation through your current employer.
> - becoming a permanent resident through your marriage
> 
> How much time a year would you spend abroad (not in Canada)?


Yea we were sort of figuring that the permanent resident would be our longer term solution, but we don't really want to rush to get married in the next few days 

I wasn't planning to spend a significant amount of time outside of Canada every year - maybe a few weeks with holiday travel and work travel.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That's good, because you loose your permanent resident status if you spend a significant amount of time outside Canada if you work for a not-Canadian company.


----------

